# Seeking gamers in the Waltham, MA area.



## ShadowDenizen (Nov 12, 2004)

We are currently seeking one or two new gamers to join our group, which plays in the Waltham, MA area.

We are a relatively small group, together for over a year, that recently lost two of it's players.  We meet every Monday (give or take), and are looking for flexible, open-minded, college-age (or older) players.

Currently we are playing "Masks of Nyarlathotep" (for CoC BRP), but would like to move on to something else in the New Year. 

Tentatively, we plan on running (on alternating weeks) both AEG's "World's Largest Dungeon" and a "Midnight" campaign.  (Please note that despite the fact we are running WLD, we are actively seeking "Role-Players" rather than "Roll-Players".)

Please fee free to send me an Email or PM for more information if interested.


----------



## NTZ (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, my group has been playing in Waltham for a couple of years now.  Recently we moved the game to Easton.

Too bad you play during the week (I am strictly a weekend gamer) because I would really like to get in on the Midnight game you are planning.  I plan on DMing Midnight probably starting in January.

I will be sure to mention your post to the others in my group tomorrow.

NTZ


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate the thought.
One of the other players will DM Midnight, and I think I will be running "WLD".
Wish me luck, as a relatively new DM!


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 15, 2004)

Waltham.. That's only about 25 miles from here.. Down Rt3 to Rt95, off of exit 26.. That's Rt20, isn't it?

Monday nights? What time on Monday nights?

I'm interested, but a little leery. The Boston area is scary.  If you're still looking, I'd be happy to converse in email, though I can't seem to find your address (seems that option has been disabled by the administrator).

- Kemrain the Leery, but Interested.

Oh, right.. If I can't get your address, you probably can't get mine. I reside on the sq7.org server, and my username there is the same as it is here.  Now, if anyone can't figure that out, I'll be astonished.

- Kemrain the Astonished.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2004)

Lordy, I would have LOVED to get in on Masks of Nyarlothotep. I'm envious.

Normally my wife has choir on Monday nights, which means that I'm usually at loose ends. That won't be the case for another few weeks, though, and if I can do it it would probably be every other week. How would you feel about me sitting in on a game at some point, even if for no other reason than to say hi?

Also, note that we're planning a Boston Game Day for the end of January. Details when I have 'em.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2004)

I opened the Boston game day thread -- a link is in my sig.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey, guys.
Sorry for the late replies. Family stuff.

*Kemrain*, I sent you an message a few days ago: LMK if you got it, otherwise, feel free to Email me at RGentile[at]PHCS.com, and we can talk. (I understand being leery: maybe we can assuage that a little if you check it out. And we're in a suburb of Boston: not really so scary.   )

*Piratecat*, you're more than welcome to sit in if you like.  The campaign has been a comedy of errors so far.  Don't know if you're familar with the module at all, but some of the actions taken have been completely unorthodox and unexpected by me (and I try to think of every eventuality!!)   The New York chapter ended with the PC's (well, one in particular) actually _blowing up_ the JuJu House!    

 We're currently running Masks for at least a few weeks more, then we may take a hiatus to try WLD and/or "Midnight": you're welcome to check either of these out, as well.

FYI, we typically meet at our FLGS, (Danger Planet Games) since it's convenient for everyone.  Even if you don't opt to check out the group, still check out the store. It's a very cool place.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2004)

Danger Planet is a great store. I _haven't_ read Masks before - I've always avoided it, hoping to play some day. I'd love to come by and sit in at some point. I'll confirm with you first though so as to not cause problems.


----------



## KenM (Dec 23, 2004)

How far is Waltham from Cape Cod?


----------



## msd (Dec 23, 2004)

*Err..depends*



			
				KenM said:
			
		

> How far is Waltham from Cape Cod?




Depends where you are on the Cape.

I'm betting that from the Sagamore to the Waltham exits off 95 is going to be an hour to an hour and a half range (depending on how fast you drive) - probably closer to the hour side.

How far you are beyond the Sagamore (assuming you go that way) probably determines how much longer.

Hope that helps...my numbers might be off as I'm really only on the Cape during the summer when traffic is insane.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey, are you guys playing tonight? If so, what time?


----------



## Asmor (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing. Inexeperienced, but willing to learn.  I live in Revere, about half an hour away according to mapquest, and have my own car.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 29, 2004)

Sure.
You're welcome to sit and watch some Monday, see if our group fits your style.
Check out the Web-site (www.dangerplanetgames.com) for more info like the  adress, phone #, and such.

You can contact me if you like via Email or PM for more info.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 30, 2004)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Sure.
> You're welcome to sit and watch some Monday, see if our group fits your style.
> Check out the Web-site (www.dangerplanetgames.com) for more info like the  adress, phone #, and such.
> 
> You can contact me if you like via Email or PM for more info.




I'm afraid I actually can't do either of those, the board's email system is turned off and since I don't have one of those premium EN world account thingamajiggers I can't PM, either.  If you could email me at itoltz@gmail.com, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 31, 2004)

Ha ha, Asmor, it's all part of our insidious plan to. . . err. . . never mind. I got nuthin'.

If you're showing up, drop me an email at kevin at kulp dot org. I'll try to be there too. It's be fun to meet.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 31, 2004)

The trip to Waltham from the mid-Cape's (I get on Route 6 at exit 5) about 1 hour 15 minutes to 1 and a half hours with normal traffic, maybe a little less if there's no traffic.    I went to school in Waltham, so I'm familiar with the trek from the Cape.  I'd jump at this if you're still looking for folks (as I'm without a gaming group), except I work Monday nights and that's a bit of a long haul if I have to work Tuesday mornings.

Nick


----------



## shurai (Jan 7, 2005)

Danger Planet!  That is a _terrific_ FLGS; I hope they're doing well.  I used to game down there when I lived in Waltham and worked at The Construction Site.  This was before I moved to the Land of Trees and Libertarians (New Hampshire).  : ]

-S


----------



## JimAde (Jan 25, 2005)

ShadowDenizen: Just wanted to let you know the link in your sig is broken.  The board upgrade changed the syntax for thread links.

Later!


----------

